# I need some advice



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

I need some advice, whenI first got into fishing along time agoI kept buying spinning reels, Shimano, Shakespeare, Quatom, Pflueger,Penn,you name itI prolly had one. They range from all prices from $30 to $100 but, after a year to a year and half all these reel would lock up. All had the same problem, the gears were plastic and they would strip. Well I started learning about older reels with metal gears and currently thats all I use [Shakespeare 2052,2062,2200,2210; Penn 710,716,706,704]. Well the one downfall to these reels is they are slow and from time to time I find myself in need of a high speed reel. I dont want to go buy another reel just for it to lock up in a few months.

Anybody have any suggestions on a good reel, Ive been leaning towards a Shimano Stradic, but i have heard of some problems with them.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Stradics are darn near indestructible. I love all of mine


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I second Shimano. I fish with 3000 FB Spheros. Same guts as the Stradics, just not the heavy exterior. $100.00 per


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i sure like my cabo's. they are well built and they last. i have not had them 2 years but i fell confindent they will hold up.


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

stradics are the poop.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the help guys im planin on buyin a stradic in the coming weeks, prolly after thanksgiving.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Definitely Quantum Cabo for me..got two small ones and two big ones. I don't know...stradics just aren't that durable and shimanolabelsthem as freshwater reels. Shoot Id take the spheros or small baitrunner over those.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ericholstman (11/17/2008)*I think Shimano makes an excellent reel and they certainly stand by the product. From the Sedonas to the Sustains, they are all high quality equipment.
> 
> I have also used the Quantum Cabo PT 30's for 4-5 years now and I will never use another inshore reel. I turned Brant P, Bob Quarles, Austin and others onto the Cabosas well. They alllove them. I beat the livingcrap out of my Quantums and rarely lube them atall andI still have some 2005 models that are perfect. Good luck in your search.


How is the weight of the pt30 compared to a similar sized shimano (I'm guessing a 3000 stradic would be comparable line class/capacity)?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *nb&twil (11/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *ericholstman (11/17/2008)*I think Shimano makes an excellent reel and they certainly stand by the product. From the Sedonas to the Sustains, they are all high quality equipment.
> ...




The pt30 is a few ounces heavier - 13.4 for the PT30 and 9.5 for the stradic or sustain 3000. It's actually the reason I haven't tried out the Cabo yet. I like my setups as light as possible. I personally have a few 2500 and 3000 stradics and a couple of 3000 sustains...until I find something I like better, that's all I'll use.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i have a stella and a shimano calcutta rod setup almost like holding air im kinda spoiled on the weight issue i donno how i would go to a cabo or something of that nature lol


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Shimano Symetre 2500 for me....Light weight, durable, easy to maintain and they only cost $79.99......Two years, no problems with any of them yet.....


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Wharf Rat (11/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *nb&twil (11/18/2008)*
> ...


its all about the balance man.:bangheadthe reel is a little heavy compared to some butit feels very well made and solid. the handle is stainless steel which adds some weight but its worth it(very solid). i have a 240 sx u s reel great reel very light solid drag but the handle does not feel strong. it almost feels like its going to break but never does.the cabo 30 and 40 have worked for me and i love them. if you dont mind the weight i would highly recomend trying one. hell you can always use 2. :letsdrink


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brad K (11/19/2008)*Shimano Symetre 2500 for me....Light weight, durable, easy to maintain and they only cost $79.99......Two years, no problems with any of them yet.....


Not any more! This summer, Shimano gave their mid-range spinning reels a face lift and upped the price some. I've been using the Sahara 3000 and I doubt I'll use another reel unless someone send me one to try for free. The Sahara is just so comfortable and for the price, I haven't found anything better.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

After being a diehard Shimano man for years, the new Quantum reels are better in my mind....the Cabo's are great and indestructible, buta little heavy, check out the Catalyst series, less price and a little less weight...I love mine.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I used to be a Shimano fan, but I had some serious problems with my Stradic - so I tried some others. 

I bought a Quantum Catalyst (before the saltwater version:doh) and had some corrosion issues. I liked the Quantums, and I would try them again in the saltwater version - especially the Cabo, but I do think they are a little heavy for my taste.

I then tried Okuma's Inspira (<$100) and then the VS ~$130. Both have performed well and seem to be pretty tough. I dropped an Inspira set up overboard from my yak once, but didn't realize unitl I paddled over it on the way home. 3 hrs immersion and no problems 3 years later - without cleaning. So far, I've think that with the Okumas I get the most bang for my buck. 

I recently picked up a US Reels 240 XL, it's new but I like it so far.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tat (11/20/2008)* I dropped an Inspira set up overboard from my yak once, but didn't realize unitl I paddled over it on the way home.


Thats lucky! 

Shimano for me. I have a new stradic FI on a calcutta rod and absolutely love it!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *nb&twil (11/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Brad K (11/19/2008)*Shimano Symetre 2500 for me....Light weight, durable, easy to maintain and they only cost $79.99......Two years, no problems with any of them yet.....
> ...


I have a Sahara too, the 2500. I got mine over a year ago and have had 0 problems with it. It is my favorite trout/red reel for throwing jerk baits and lures. I'm wanting to try out a cabo really bad! Gonna have to start putting money in the piggy bank.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

had a shimano sustain 2500 fd froze on me one time while loading up on sheephead one after another at the pass. Weird enough it kind of fix it self a few dyas later cause it never did it again. Im still wondering what it was.Love the big stradics for surf fishing andlarge inshore bulls.


----------

